# Anyone know how to open an attachment in Outlook (Office 365)?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

So I turned in my first paper for English class- it's an online class- and the professor emailed me back with her comments using the school's email system and said to see the attached copy with corrections. Only when I click on the "Action Item" nothing happens. I can't open the attachment no matter what I do like it isn't even there.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> So I turned in my first paper for English class- it's an online class- and the professor emailed me back with her comments using the school's email system and said to see the attached copy with corrections. Only when I click on the "Action Item" nothing happens. I can't open the attachment no matter what I do like it isn't even there.


can you screenshot your problem? for me, since the update, all you have to do is click the 3 little dots by the attachment and then click download!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tumbling Destiny said:


> can you screenshot your problem? for me, since the update, all you have to do is click the 3 little dots by the attachment and then click download!


Right above the body of the message, where I would think the attachment would be, it says "Bing Maps" and next to that "Action Items". Clicking on Bing Maps does nothing except show me the location of the school while clicking on Action Items opens a message that says "We think we've found an action item." Under that message it says "Please see the attached copy for corrections." But when I click on it doesn't really do anything.


----------



## Odiosus (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you opening outlook from software, or through your browser? (if software, I recommend going to outlook.office365.com and logging in there)
What options do you get when you right-click action items?
Do you know what kind of file your instructor sent you?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Odiosus said:


> Are you opening outlook from software, or through your browser? (if software, I recommend going to outlook.office365.com and logging in there)
> What options do you get when you right-click action items?
> Do you know what kind of file your instructor sent you?


Through my browser. (Firefox).

When I right click on action items I just get back, reload, bookmark this page etc. I tried "Save page as" and it didn't get me anywhere. I'm assuming the file is a MS Office document - which is what we write our papers on- with corrections. But I'm not positive.

Okay I'm starting to think there is no attachment unless it is invisible to me or in a weird place or something. There is no paperclip icon next to the email either.

Thanks for the responses though. Teacher still hasn't responded to my email asking about this.


----------

